# eneloop with charger / adapter (Costco) package



## fmc1 (Oct 22, 2017)

I went to Costco today and found this, 6 x AA’s, 4 x AAA’s, 4 x AA to C spacers, 4 x AA to D spacers, a BQ-CC75 charger and a plastic case for 30 dollars.








I have never heard of this charger before. This is what I know so far. It has a flip out AC plug on the back and a USB 5V 1A output on the side for charging smartphones or whatever. It is not a power bank. It can charge any combination of AA’s or AAA’s. AA charge is always 300mA, AAA charge is always 150mA. Each bay has a solid green LED when charging. When using the USB output it will not charge batteries.


----------



## glockboy (Oct 22, 2017)

*Re: Saw this in Costco today for the first time*

Wait for some time and they will have a $8 off coupon.


----------



## fmc1 (Oct 26, 2017)

*Re: Saw this in Costco today for the first time*

It seems like the closest relative to the BQ-CC75 in the Panasonic line is the BQ-CC17. The charge currents and time estimates are all exactly the same. Last night I tested the charger with a AA that was almost fully charged. The charge finished in about an hour so that tells me it has some type of smart termination and not just a timer. Smart termination also follows suit with the BQ-CC17.
So far the only difference I see between the BQ-CC75 and the BQ-CC17 is the USB output on the CC75.


----------



## ChibiM (Oct 27, 2017)

*Re: Saw this in Costco today for the first time*

Interesting. Something new to add to the list. Do you know yhe SKU/product code?
Link to costco of this set?


----------



## ChibiM (Oct 27, 2017)

*Re: Saw this in Costco today for the first time*

BTW if someone is willing to take a picture of front and back of the package I'd like to use it on my website...thanks.


----------



## fmc1 (Oct 27, 2017)

*Re: Saw this in Costco today for the first time*

It does not show up on https://www.costco.com/ but lots of things they sell are only available in stores and not on line.


The item number from the receipt is 1185756. There are a few ebay sellers selling it for a lot more money than costco. I did a search using that item number.


http://costcocouple.com/eneloop-rechargeable-battery-kit/ Has it up on their site also.


The AA to D adapters are the better screw on bottom type with the big negative contact. This is the first time I have seen regular white eneloops for sale in costco. In years past the eneloop AA’s costco sold were dark blue and AAA’s were silver. There are also ebay sellers selling these older sets.


Frank


----------



## archimedes (Oct 27, 2017)

fmc1 said:


> I went to Costco today and found this....



Title updated, to be more informative and specific


----------



## ChibiM (Oct 27, 2017)

*Re: Saw this in Costco today for the first time*



fmc1 said:


> It does not show up on https://www.costco.com/ but lots of things they sell are only available in stores and not on line.
> 
> 
> The item number from the receipt is 1185756. There are a few ebay sellers selling it for a lot more money than costco. I did a search using that item number.
> ...


Hey Frank, 
thanks a lot. 
So you actually bought a set? 
Could you possibly take a few nice pictures of the package (without glare)? That would be awesome!
The ones on costcocouple are not so good, because they are taken from the side. I wonder if they (costco) actually sometimes have offical product pictures?
If too much asked, never mind, hopefully I will come across some in the future.


----------



## iamlucky13 (Oct 27, 2017)

fmc1 said:


> It has a flip out AC plug on the back and a USB 5V 1A output on the side for charging smartphones or whatever. It is not a power bank. It can charge any combination of AA’s or AAA’s. AA charge is always 300mA, AAA charge is always 150mA. Each bay has a solid green LED when charging. When using the USB output it will not charge batteries.



I didn't catch what you were saying until I read the package description.

So to clarify: it does not power the USB port from the batteries, so you can't, for example, use your spare Eneloops and the charger to top up your cell phone during a power outage.

Instead it powers the USB from the AC power, and if using the USB port, it will not charge the batteries. Or perhaps it just continues whichever function it was doing first, which would be preferable.



glockboy said:


> Wait for some time and they will have a $8 off coupon.



I assume you're stating this based on the sales they've offered on past Eneloop kits, not specific knowledge of an upcoming sale, right?

That would be sweet if they do. It would be cheaper than even just buying the batteries alone with no charger or adapters.


----------



## ChibiM (Oct 27, 2017)

hmmm That is strange, it looks indeed like it can charge a phone While the charger is plugged in....
Kind of lame not adding the USB out (powerbank) function then 

Can someone confirm this?


----------



## fmc1 (Oct 27, 2017)

ChibiM


Sorry I can’t help you out with pictures of the back of the package since I opened it up right away and discarded the cardboard packaging. I was very curious about the charger since I never saw it mentioned anywhere before.


The charger is defiantly not a power bank, it will not supply current to the USB from batteries. If you are charging batteries and then insert a USB cable it trips a switch and the battery LEDs turn off and the USB LED comes on. Think of it this way a BQ-CC75 is a BQ-CC17 or an AC to USB adapter but not both at the same time.


Permit me to remind people that the list price on 8 spacers alone is just a little under 30 dollars. So I feel it a very good deal despite some flaws.

Let me also add that from my past experience with the Costco store near me things like this don’t last long. I would not be surprised if these were sold out in less than a month.


Frank


----------



## iamlucky13 (Oct 27, 2017)

ChibiM said:


> hmmm That is strange, it looks indeed like it can charge a phone While the charger is plugged in....
> Kind of lame not adding the USB out (powerbank) function then
> 
> Can someone confirm this?



It occurred to me the charger circuits are all in parallel. They'd either either need to add a boost regulator, or do some internal switching to put the batteries in series for this feature. That hardly sounds insurmountable, but apparently Panasonic was only interested in adding the more basic feature of using the DC converter it already has to power a USB port.


----------



## ChibiM (Oct 28, 2017)

@fmc1, thanks for all the info.. Good to know. How about a clear picture of the charger? Would that be okay? Just from the front and back?

@iamlucky : well the BQ CC57 has this function from the top of my head. So it's not that they cant make it


----------



## fmc1 (Oct 28, 2017)

I hope this helps


----------



## ChibiM (Oct 28, 2017)

Thanks! Thats definitely helpful. 
Could you take a picture of the front of the charger? 
No pressure


----------



## marinemaster (Oct 29, 2017)

Panasonic just needs to re-make the usb powered two Eneloop batteries charger already. It has been out of production for too long.


----------



## fmc1 (Oct 29, 2017)

ChibiM said:


> Thanks! Thats definitely helpful.
> Could you take a picture of the front of the charger?
> No pressure



ok


----------



## ChibiM (Oct 30, 2017)

Good stuff, I sent you a PM


----------



## brightasday (Nov 22, 2017)

Local Costco's are now selling this package for $20 ($10 off).


----------



## iamlucky13 (Nov 22, 2017)

I checked Slickdeals, and it sounds like the $20 price is pretty widely corroborated, and although not labeled in every store, seems to be ringing up that way.

A comment on Slickdeals also pointed out that there is a very similar price available on the Fujitsu-branded version on Newegg.

Same number of batteries and spacers, but the D-spacers look like a cheaper version, plus throw-away dumb charger for $25 minus $10 mail-in rebate:
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Prod...044&cm_re=fujitsu_nimh-_-17-109-044-_-Product

4 x AA with a 4-hour smart charger for $15:
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Prod...037&cm_re=fujitsu_nimh-_-17-109-037-_-Product

Based on the specs, appearance (rough size and location of the plug, screws, and other features), and reported presence of a post-termination trickle charge, I think there's a good chance the Fujitsu smart charger is the guts of the Panasonic BQ-CC16 with a slightly different plastic shell

I thought the Costco deal seemed unbeatable between the number of batteries it includes and the spacers, but getting the Fujitsu smart, fast charger is another compelling option. I'm not sure which I'm going to go with.


----------



## fmc1 (Dec 17, 2017)

They are now offering a 10 dollar manufactures rebate at checkout on this package. So the cost is 20 dollars out the door.


----------



## glockboy (Dec 17, 2017)

Now $10 off so
$20 + tax out the door.


----------



## iamlucky13 (Dec 20, 2017)

fmc1 said:


> They are now offering a 10 dollar manufactures rebate at checkout on this package. So the cost is 20 dollars out the door.



Yep, that's the price they've had them at since mid-November, if I remember right. I picked a set up then. I immediately tried the D-adapters in an old incandescent Maglite. I ran it for about an hour with no trouble at all.

I happened to be at my local Costco today and saw they had two pallets of them. Hopefully that gets a lot of regular folks to discover how much better NiMH is than alkalines.


----------



## mjgillen (Dec 26, 2017)

I saw these at my local Costco (Sandy Eggo) today however before purchasing thought I'd see what y'all think 'cuz I'm a noob and don't want to carelessly either throw my money away or buy a fire starter. Probably pop by and pick one up although I'm pretty new at this and don't have but one real flashlight on the way to me (SureFire 6PX Pro).

Michael


----------



## Wicho (Dec 26, 2017)

Buy them. Well worth it but the $10 discount ended on the 24th if I recall correctly.


----------



## ProfJim (Dec 26, 2017)

The SureFire 6PX Pro uses two *123A*, 3 volt batteries and this thread is about the eneloop 1.2 volt NiMH charger and battery package.

If you want AA and/or AAA batteries for other devices, by all means, buy the Costco kit.


----------



## WalkIntoTheLight (Dec 27, 2017)

BTW, for Canadians, Eneloops are finally back in the Costco stores. Only bundled with a BQ-CC17 charger, though. Charger + 4 AA's + 4 AAA's is $27 IIRC. Couldn't resist picking up some more that I totally do not need. I like the charger, too. Slow, but reliable.

The larger packs of 16 AA's and 12 AAA's are still on-line at costco.ca, but it's been awhile since I've seen them on sale.

For Americans, $27 Canadian is about $0.99 US, so great deal!


----------



## Poppy (Jan 30, 2018)

I bought a set about a month ago @ $29.99. I thought that it would make a nice gift.
Today January 30, 2018, I was in the store, and they had them @ $19.99 with a limit of three.
I bought three.


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Jan 30, 2018)

Poppy said:


> I bought a set about a month ago @ $29.99. I thought that it would make a nice gift.
> Today January 30, 2018, I was in the store, and they had them @ $19.99 with a limit of three.
> I bought three.



Hi Poppy,

I was in the Boca Raton Costco and they were indeed $19.99, so the same price as you note.

I figure that a quad of Gen. 5 AA Eneloops delivered, would be $10-$12, so $15-$18 for 6. Add another $10 for a quad of AAAs and we've got a good deal.

The charger, the adapters and the case are just freebies, IMO.

Chris


----------



## PJ (Mar 21, 2018)

I was in the Costco in Livonia,MI on Middlebelt Rd. March 19 and these were $19.99 . I don't recall if this was a sale with an end date.
Costco product number is 1185756


----------



## StandardBattery (Mar 22, 2018)

PJ said:


> I was in the Costco in Livonia,MI on Middlebelt Rd. March 19 and these were $19.99 . I don't recall if this was a sale with an end date.
> Costco product number is 1185756


Super deal, almost worth visiting a costco for, but you risk walking out with a lot more.


----------



## fmc1 (Sep 1, 2018)

The Westbury NY store has this set back in stock again. Today was the first time I saw them since the end of February. The price is 30 dollars at least for now. I wish they brought back the 10 packs of blue AA’s, I would have walked out with a few of those.

Frank


----------



## Batang Regla (Oct 22, 2018)

So is this almost the same as CC-17 and the usb feature is for charging cellphone conventionally?


----------



## iamlucky13 (Oct 22, 2018)

Yes, specs on the BQ-CC75 charger are basically the same as on the BQ-CC17 - it's slow, but it charges the cells individually. From pictures, I think it's a little bit larger than the CC17, but haven't seen dimensions. 

It can provide 1A out through the USB only when plugged into AC power. It can not use the batteries as a powerbank. If it is charging batteries when you plug a USB cable in, it will stop charging the batteries and switch to providing power out through the USB.


----------



## Batang Regla (Oct 23, 2018)

What is 1A?

So in laymans term the function of of the usb in cc75 is just head that connect the cable thru a cellphone.


----------



## iamlucky13 (Oct 23, 2018)

1A = 1 amp. That's the electrical current the USB port on the BQ-CC75 can supply: Twice the charge as the original USB standard, but half the current that Quick Charge compliant chargers can supply. A typical smartphone would fully charge from that port in 2-4 hours.

I think you're getting at the right concept in layman's terms.


----------



## Batang Regla (Oct 23, 2018)

Thanks iamlucky13

is this available again at costco at $30 plus the discount? 

If eneloop makes a charger with a powerbank feature, this will be the coolest, handiest powerbank ever.


----------



## WalkIntoTheLight (Oct 23, 2018)

Batang Regla said:


> If eneloop makes a charger with a powerbank feature, this will be the coolest, handiest powerbank ever.



I don't know of any chargers that can operate as a powerbank when using NiMH cells. It would be great, but they seem to just support USB out if using lithium-ion. I guess the voltage boost is a lot easier with lithium-ion.


----------



## Batang Regla (Oct 25, 2018)

Ah ok. But if its possible it will be a game changer. Just bring a charger a lots of nimh cells. By the way can i connect a solar powerbank and power this charger?


----------



## fmc1 (Nov 28, 2018)

They are now giving a 6 dollar manufactures rebate at checkout. So it’s 23.99 but you pay sales tax on the 29.99 price. This time it clearly says limit 3. Last year the rebate was 10 dollars, but I still think it’s a good deal.

Frank


----------



## Batang Regla (Dec 1, 2018)

frank im from asia. I might ask a relative there to buy it for me. How much is the sales tax? And not available online?


----------



## fmc1 (Dec 1, 2018)

Sales tax rates vary depending on where you buy the item, ask your relative in the US what they pay in sales tax where they shop. Where I bought them the rate is 8.625% for example. The package I am referring to is not available on the Costco USA web site. There are a few sellers on E-Bay selling them but they are charging a lot more money than Costco. The Costco Canada web site has a few Eneloop offerings that are not available in the USA, they might be worth a look. 

Frank


----------



## Batang Regla (Dec 2, 2018)

so in your case you got it 24 + 2.5 = 26.5. Still a good discounted price. The 30dollar is actally a good price. But its really better if its 20dollars.


----------



## kimloris (Jan 8, 2019)

iamlucky13 said:


> Yes, specs on the BQ-CC75 charger are basically the same as on the BQ-CC17 - it's slow, but it charges the cells individually. From pictures, I think it's a little bit larger than the CC17, but haven't seen dimensions.
> 
> It can provide 1A out through the USB only when plugged into AC power. It can not use the batteries as a powerbank. If it is charging batteries when you plug a USB cable in, it will stop charging the batteries and switch to providing power out through the USB.



I got a set last weekend and to illustrate the size difference, here’s a picture:


----------

